# Grimm's Growing Up



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Little Grimm is growing up!


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Holy crap hes huge looking good too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

She's only like 9-10weeks there.. she probably weighs 10lbs.. she is actually little lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwwww I love her! <3 so cute!


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanx! She was the pup modeling my Paracord harnesses!

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [77411] :: GBAR DAYS OF GRIMM


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

she is so cute! Love the name (and the show lol) I really love her ears


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

OMW!! Cuteness!!


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

APASA said:


> She's only like 9-10weeks there.. she probably weighs 10lbs.. she is actually little lol


10x bigger then the last pic I saw !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

How cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

ames said:


> she is so cute! Love the name (and the show lol) I really love her ears


Thank you! I wish you could meet her. She has a personality out of this world. She speaks a full language of growls and challenges.

Life with Grimm :

Look at Grimm : Growls and crouches

Ignore Grimm: Growls and pounces

Pet Grimm: Growls bounces back then tries to rush in and eat your hand.

Walk across the house : Attatches herself (growling) to your pant leg, and slides along with you

Get Dressed: Hangs shaking and growling from your clothes

Put on Socks : Nearly Impossible

Allow another dog in the house : ATTACKS

Gets repremanded by another dog : Runs to her momma (me) like a little baby trying to hide under my arm, and receive dramatic love and attention because she almost died before recovering and re initiating her ATTACK. :roll:
****
There is a show?


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Dynasty said:


> 10x bigger then the last pic I saw !
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh I see. Sorry


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Awws such a cutie.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Update on Grimm.. Since the original images of her aren't showing up anymore.. I'll post pics of her as a baby again too. A while back on here I read post where someone mentioned something about a Heart Dog. I didn't really understand what that meant.. or what it was.. I do now and Grimm is mine.

She was easily one of, if not the scrawniest lil pup I've ever had. I really though she was going to make an ugly dog... And to some she might be.. but to me, she turned out alright.

6wks

















































8wks

















3Months

















6Months









































































7Months

























9Months

















15 Months

















































17Months









18Months

















19Months


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

19 Months Continued: 

















Around 22-24 Months (Can't remember exact date)


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

She is not ugly, she is pretty! I LOVE her face


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I have to say I am pretty proud of her all the way around. Looks, temperament, health.. everything. She has a 1/8th inch under bite and while I wish she didn't.. it's ended up being kinda cute on her. 

I love her personality. She is eager to please, and very genuine. If she's going to do something wrong she does right in front of you, and when you tell her it was wrong she's genuinely sorry. She doesn't sneak, or do things when I turn my back. She has great obedience and self control (most of the time) .. and well I'm just pleased as peas with her.. But beyond all that.. she does something to my heart.. my soul.. and I can't explain it. I feel it every time I look at her.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic photo's APASA! Really enjoyed spending a few minutes watching Grimm mature. She is in great condition and one can tell how much she loves the flirt pole. Love the action shots and the derp shot with her tongue in the breeze. LOL. 

Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful girl with us.

Joe


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Joe!! She's a happy girl! I love her so much. She likes the flirt pole, and she also loves the spring pole and the lure course. Her obedience work is a riot. I tell her "Down" and she growls at me and then drops to the floor in what would be a play bow, except her butt goes down too.. But her expression and the way she stays tense says she's ready to play. Then if I say "sit" she pops straight up like she was spring loaded! Its too funny.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Great looking dog


----------



## MarieAndNova (Aug 7, 2015)

her puppy pictures look just like my girl does right now


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Well hang in there MarieAndNova, its only going to get better with time!


----------

